# Underfloor heating dry fit system - available in Ireland?



## Max Johnson (23 Aug 2016)

I have an existing uninsulated concrete slab in a 26m2 room in my house in Dublin that I want to install ufh in.

I'd like to avoid screeding if at all possible - due to disruption and drying times.

I have seen this polypipe system in the UK
[broken link removed]

It utilises pre-grooved insulation with heat spreader plates that can go right down on the existing slab; essentially a floating system for the entire process from slab to finish.
Similar to what's shown here.
[broken link removed] 

I am having difficulty sourcing a comparable system in Ireland. I have searched the AAM board here as best I can also.

Has anyone here experience or knowledge of a non-screeded, dry-fit system in Ireland?

Thanks

--Max


----------



## Leo (24 Aug 2016)

Are you looking at just doing a single room? Is the rest of the house UFH or how do you plan to mix methods? 

If you contact the company they may have a distributor here.


----------



## Max Johnson (24 Aug 2016)

Leo said:


> Are you looking at just doing a single room? Is the rest of the house UFH or how do you plan to mix methods?
> 
> If you contact the company they may have a distributor here.



This room is on a different level and the only room on a slab. It is the 'problem' room. Down the road I'd look at doing the rooms with suspended timber floors also. Mix methods for now. I have tenants, and can't take the whole house at a time. I just don't want them facing another winter with an ice box for a living room/kitchen.

I have contacted the company, they have a distributor up north. But frustratingly not for their ufh products - drainage products only.

I'll just keep beating the bushes and see what shows up. 


Thanks for responding


----------



## Leo (24 Aug 2016)

If the rest of the system is a wet/radiator system, you'll have an added complication of lowering the water temp for the UFH zone. You'll also have an issue with the boiler running inefficiently for long periods to maintain the UFH temperature. 

Also, can you deal with the loss of height of retro-fitting UFH? How much insulation are you planning on putting under it?

I'd try look at the issues with the current room construction before attempting to retrofit UFH.


----------



## Max Johnson (24 Aug 2016)

The rest of the system is a wet/radiator system. That is good insight on the boiler.

Height is not an issue. The room has a 2.9m ceiling height and a step down entrance. I can kill floor level changes with riser adjustments. The ufh system I looked at says 50mm for insulation, plus subfloor and finish.
I will be insulating the room's exterior walls with K17/K18 before the ufh goes down.
I expect that work to take a day or two - 30m2 of board.
The hope was to follow directly behind with a dry fit underfloor and finish flooring and get out of the tenants' hair. Plumber could follow up with manifold etc.
Even if I leave the two 15mm ufh pipes capped til I am ready for the rest of the ufh in the house to be done, at least they have insulated walls and floors for the winter.

The concern for me is getting everything done in a limited window of time. Dry fit seems to be the best solution for a tight schedule.


----------



## llgon (24 Aug 2016)

I received information in the past from Eurotech in Monaghan on a system,  not sure if it's exactly each you're looking for:

Eco-floor under floor heating Dry Board System
Eco-floor low temp, high comfort underfloor heating dry board system designed to German DIN standard 4725 and complying to British standard BS EN 1264 and HT2000 V8.3 specification. Eco-floor heating has no warm up or delay time as the total thickness of the thermal board is 15mm when laid on to an existing plywood floor. Eco-floor Dry Floor system includes laying of thermal board, installation the under floor heating pipes and filling of joints using epoxy resin to form a smooth flat surface following installation of the under floor heating piping system. Eco–floor creates unusual high comfort in all types of environments while reducing operating cost compared to traditional under floor heating. 

I can't find any information on their website about it so you may need to contact them directly to find out more. Would be interested to hear what you think as I haven't ruled this out as a future option.


----------



## Max Johnson (24 Aug 2016)

Thank you for this. I'll investigate.

I also have found some information on a Prineto system and a Gabofloor system.
I will post what I find and do a cost and installation comparison.


----------



## Max Johnson (25 Aug 2016)

So I have found a company in the UK willing to deliver the Polypipe system to Dublin.

_POLYPIPE PB08587 FLOATING FLOOR PANELS PACK 10 1.2M X 1.2M X 50MM - 2 packs of 10 - £208.30 subtotal Plus POLYPLUMB PB207 PACK 5 SINGLE HEAT SPREADER PLATES 15MM - 4 packs of 5 - £67.63 subtotal
Delivery £125 to Dublin, Ireland
Total £400.93
_
Still working out at less than €20/m2
And all I'd need is my subfloor and finish floor on top.

This is probably outside of an energy question, but should I anticipate customs/excise charges for deliveries from the UK?


----------



## JohnJay (26 Aug 2016)

Max Johnson said:


> This is probably outside of an energy question, but should I anticipate customs/excise charges for deliveries from the UK?



Not until Brexit! No customs charges from another EU country


----------



## Max Johnson (26 Aug 2016)

JohnJay said:


> Not until Brexit! No customs charges from another EU country


Good point.

I'm a little out of the loop on that. Living abroad.

Thank you


----------

